# Blind test



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

Je vous donne quelques paroles de une chanson et vous me trouvez le titre et le auteur
je commence le jeu
a chaque fois je donne un indice de plus histoire de pas resté planté longtemps 

solidarité avec les immigrés
pensez aux expulsés qui se battent comme des tarés
nous sommes les refugiés d'un état policier
vive le combat armé des peuples opprimés

indice ? ils etaient passé à marseille à la salle de *le moulin* avec en première partie massilia sound system (mais oui  )


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je vous donne quelques paroles de une chanson et vous me trouvez le titre et le auteur
> je commence le jeu
> 
> solidarité avec les immigrés
> ...



Berurier Noir
L'Empereur tomato ketchup


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

je pensais bien que tu pointerais le bout de ton nez mais pas aussi vite 
oui pour les berus, pour la chanson encore un petit effort 

_indice: dans le album *abracadaboum*_


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

Descendons dans la rue
Berurier Noir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Juillet 2005)

*Bon voilà voilà*
grillé...

pour une fois qu'on s'amuse un peu...


 :rateau:


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> Descendons dans la rue
> Berurier Noir


yes  il est très fort 
a toi


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon voilà voilà*
> grillé...
> 
> pour une fois qu'on s'amuse un peu...
> ...


ça sent le sage grillé par ici vous ne trouvez pas ?    :rateau:   (et re combo)

_EDIT: trop fort j'ai cité ton message et j'ai eu le message modifié dans la fenêtre d'édition :bebe:_


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, times new roman]the car's on fire and there's no driver at the wheel
and the sewers are all muddied with a thousand lonely suicides
and a dark wind blows

Indice : postrock & Montreal
[/font]


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

the arcade fire ?


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> the arcade fire ?



proche puisque Montreal mais plus instrumental


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

Song of the silent land
Godspeed you Black Emperor


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Song of the silent land
> Godspeed you Black Emperor



le groupe oui
le titre non - à moins que ... comme cela a été réédité


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> le groupe oui
> le titre non - à moins que ... comme cela a été réédité



En fait l'intro est tellement longue que je n'ai jamais su si les paroles étaient sur le premier titre ou celui d'après, The Dead Flag Blues. Et comme je ne l'ai qu'en live...


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En fait l'intro est tellement longue que je n'ai jamais su si les paroles étaient sur le premier titre ou celui d'après, The Dead Flag Blues. Et comme je ne l'ai qu'en live...



C'est cela


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

Un facile avant de me déconnecter ? 


I try, in vain
to disconnect my brain
I don't know if i can handle it 
Handle so
much pain


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Un deuxième en parralèlle :

Went to a party
I danced all night
I drank 16 beers
And I started up a fight


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un facile avant de me déconnecter ?
> 
> 
> I try, in vain
> ...



plastikman
disconnect


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> plastikman
> disconnect



Absolumenthe-à-l'eau 
Go ahead, make your day.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Absolumenthe-à-l'eau
> Go ahead, make your day.





[font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial]We're heading for Mars
 And still we stand tall
 Coz maybe they've seen us
 And welcome us all
 With so many lightyears to go
 And things to be found
 We're sure we'll all miss her so[/font][/font][/font][/font][/font]


----------



## Nobody (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> [font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial][font=verdana, arial]We're heading for Mars
> And still we stand tall
> Coz maybe they've seen us
> And welcome us all
> ...



Euh... tu es certain que c'est Mars? C'est pas Venus?

Sinon, je propose Europe, the Final Countdown mais eux, ils disent Vénus.



Edit: je viens de me le réécouter pour être sûr (le temps de retrouver cette vieille K7 audio!) et ils disent bien Venus...


----------



## rezba (5 Juillet 2005)

c'est dingue, on trouve tout sur google.


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

oh les gars je suis plus que dépassé  :rateau: 

starmac un seul à la fois, c'est celui qui a découvert le titre et le auteur qui pose le blind test, sinon c'est le anarchie    (et re combo)


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> c'est dingue, on trouve tout sur google.


tu m'etonnes que je rame au fond de la barque !   
bon on dit sans google ok ? (la je sens comme un flou...    )
bon je  vais googler aussi !
_(en fait il faut chercher une chanson sans les paroles sur google, vicieux le truc     )_


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Euh... tu es certain que c'est Mars? C'est pas Venus?
> 
> Sinon, je propose Europe, the Final Countdown mais eux, ils disent Vénus.
> 
> ...



C'est parce que ce n'est pas Europe


----------



## Nobody (5 Juillet 2005)

Pitch/work/fork a dit:
			
		

> C'est parce que ce n'est pas Europe



Bon, j'ai trouvé autre chose mais je viens d'utiliser Google, donc je dis plus rien.


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (5 Juillet 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai trouvé autre chose mais je viens d'utiliser Google, donc je dis plus rien.



Un indice : ljubljana


----------



## KARL40 (5 Juillet 2005)

On me souffle LAIBACH   

Perso je connais pas .... mais "connaissant" ce pitch/work/fork


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

ah ouiiiiiiii si c'est lubjiana c'est laibah !!!
dis donc tu fais pas dans le people   
tain ça me rajeuni pas !!!!!
avec leur hache sur scène c'etait assez riogolo


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

je me lance alors vu que karl n'est pas en iigne   

she came for planet claire
why does she came from there ?
she drove a planet sattelite
faster than the speed of light

pas d'indice pour l'instant trop facile :bebe:   (et re combo)


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

B52 - Planete Claire
(je pourrai peut repasser ma précédente)


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> B52 - Planete Claire
> (je pourrai peut repasser ma précédente)


yes vas y


----------



## da capo (5 Juillet 2005)

Happy to have
Not to have not
Big business is
Very wise
I'm crossing over into
Enter prize


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

aucune idée, un indice ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

année 83, le leader avait été un "pourri" anglais dans une première vie...
Et ce ne n'est pas une histoire d'amour


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

ah ah this is not a long song par pill (et rotten johnny des sex pistols  )


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah ah this is not a long song par pill (et rotten johnny des sex pistols  )


Well done, naas.

Je reviendrai après ma réunion


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

Rah flute j'aurais pu repondre :/


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

c'est partit:

dix heure trentre sept les operations commencent
Ma compagnie est fin prête et des missiles s'elancent
...
combien d'amis sont partis combien d'amis restent
enfermes dans un asile, operationels sur le terrain peste
...
maintenant c'est pour de bon le front,
nos officiers tuent de sang froid ceux qui de nous se cachent et courent a reculons
connaître leur visage ne t'en soucies pas c'est une simple histoire de soldat

c'est une simple histoire de soldat


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

hop : ça c'est iam tiré d'ombre est lumiere : le soldat


autant que je me souvienne .....     

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

Le soldat d'Iam ? 


grillé


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

yes a toi 
_(on essaie dans la mesure du possible de pas utiliser google ok ? _


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

[edit : confirmation arrivé ]
[re-edit etite faute à corriger ]

et j'ai meme pas utilisé google !! depuis le temps qu'il est sur mon etagere ce double cd 


alors voila la mienne ... j'en ai mi un peu long puisqu'on utilise pas google :


Marie got pregnant from a kid named tom that said he was in love
He said "don't worry 'bout a thing baby doll, i'm the man you've been dreamin' of"
but Three month later he said he won't date her or return her call
And She swear "got damm' ever found that man, [i'm] cuttin' of his balls"
Then she head for the clinic and [she] gets some static wolking through the door,
they called her a killer and they called her a sinner and they called her a whore
God forbit you ever have to walk a mile in her shoes, cuz then you really might know what it's like to have to choose
then you really might know what it's like &#8230;.

pour l'info c'est americain (sans blague ???? lol) et on est dans le meme genre que précédement (plus ou moins)

je suis pret ! 

de toute façon c'est pas comme si je foutais un peu rien dans mon bureau !  


a par ça, pffiouuu quel boulot ce matin !! :sleep: !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

La je vois absolument pas. La première phrase me fait penser a Offspring


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

tu pense à "the kid's aren't allright" où ya "jamie had a chance yes she really did, instead she dropped out and had a couple of kids..." mais c'est pas ça 
 [edit : enfin .. quand je dit tu pense là d'un coup ça fait un peu prétentieux de croire savoir ça !!  dison plutot : "j'ai l'impression que tu pense à" .. ouai ça me semble plus correct ! (pfff, ya pas à dire, comment je rattrape mes propres faille comme un heros du cirque !! )]

l'auteur de ma citation est à l'opposé d'offsprings géographiquement (enfin il viens de la cote est quoi ! lol )

il faisais parti d'un groupe de rap "blanc" assez connu de boston. en les quitant il s'est mi à faire des album de rap dilué dans du blues et d'autre saveur musicale tout aussi bonne. Le melange est un pur délice à l'oposé du rap hard core qu'il faisais à l'epoque ....


indice n°1 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2005)

pff la joker pour moi je laisse les fans repondre


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

allez je vais m'envoyer un café dans le gosier .. si pas trouvé à mon retour : deuxieme indice 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

je voi que les foules ne se sont pas soulevé donc voila le second indice :

l'ancien groupe du coupable est "house of pain" dont vous avez, si vous etes fan de rap amerloque, surement connu le single "jump around"

l'album qui contient cette chanson est sorti en 1998 et le single en question reste le plus gros succès de ce chanteur. lors de la fin de l'enregistrement de cet album il à été victime d'une crise cardiaque dùe à une défaillance congenitale et à du etre opéré en urgence.....



vala vala ... on va voir si ça vous aide 

a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2005)

J'aime pas le rap


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

ben justement il fait parti de ces artiste qui a su prendre le bon dans le rap et réussir ce subtil melange des genre qui font des albums "influencé par le rap" mais pas des album "de rap" ! 
je n'aime pas les genres sectaires qui restent dans leur coin en s'autocongratulant ... 



moby, beck, bjork, les beastie boys... tout ces artistes ont cet art du melange réussi en commun avec notre invité mystere 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Pitch/work/fork (6 Juillet 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> ben justement il fait parti de ces artiste qui a su prendre le bon dans le rap et réussir ce subtil melange des genre qui font des albums "influencé par le rap" mais pas des album "de rap" !
> je n'aime pas les genres sectaires qui restent dans leur coin en s'autocongratulant ...
> 
> 
> ...



le gazier, c'est everlast ?


----------



## morden (6 Juillet 2005)

gagné  le titre de la chanson en question etant dans le texte, tu devrais sans peine pouvoir compléter et récupérer le flambeau 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

"What it's like" par Everlast

Donc on passe au français : deux pointures.



> Tout est affaire de décor
> Changer de lit changer de corps
> À quoi bon puisque c'est encore
> Moi qui moi-même me trahis
> ...


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

ça, c'est un poème d'Aragon... 
Il l'interpréta pour la première fois sous la douche, après qu'Elsa Triolet lui  eut avoué qu'elle avait un faible pour Tristan Tzara.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah ah this is not a long song par pill (et rotten johnny des sex pistols  )



Je profite de l'intermède pour dire que le groupe ne s'appellait pas pill, mais P.I.L. (Public Image Limited), et que le titre était This Is Not A Love Song, et non a long song... rolleyes:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, et toujours personne pour dire, comme Léo Ferré après Aragon, qu'il n'y a pas d'amour heureux ?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

Bon, alors, j'y dis.
Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent.
Des mêmes. Dans le même partage des rôles.


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors, j'y dis.
> Est-ce ainsi que les hommes vivent.
> Des mêmes. Dans le même partage des rôles.


Bravo à rezba.
Merci pour les précisions sur P.I.L. Ltd.

J'en profite pour les amateurs, que cette chanson a fait l'objet (comme d'autres chansons de la même trempe) d'une reprise par Nouvelle Vague. A écouter, et la petite Camille qui fait un joli succès en ce moment avec son album "le fil" a fait partie des chanteuses sur cet album.


----------



## B00 (6 Juillet 2005)

Quand j'étais enfant, je grimpais sur la colline,
Regarder le ciel comme une grande vitrine.
Je restais des heures sans jamais dire un seul mot,
Tellement le monde était beau.

J'essayais de voir où s'en allaient les nuages,
Je courrais après en revenant au village.
Dans cet univers où le monde n'est jamais gris,
Je vivais dans un paradis.

Happiness, happiness, Ma vie n'est pas une chanson triste,
Car l'amour, la tendresse ne m'ont jamais laissé de regrets.
Happiness, happiness.

Je connaissais tous les secrets de la nature,
Et chaque journée devenait une aventure.
Je ne savais plus où poser mes yeux d'enfant,
Tellement le monde était grand.

Happiness, happiness, Ma vie n'est pas une chanson triste,
Car l'amour, la tendresse ne m'ont jamais laissé de regrets.
Happiness, happiness.

Maintenant que je ne suis plus un enfant sage,
Je sais où s'en vont les étoiles et les nuages.
Mais je fais semblant de ne pas avoir compris,
Qu'il n'y a plus de paradis.

Beaucoup d'autres enfants sont venus sur ma colline,
Regarder le ciel comme une grande vitrine.
Et ce qu'ils ont vu les a tant émerveillés,
Qu'ils ne pourront pas l'oublier.

Happiness, happiness, la vie n'est pas une chanson triste,
Car l'amour, la tendresse ne nous laissent jamais de regrets.
Happiness, happiness.
Happiness, happiness, la vie n'est pas une chanson triste,
Car l'amour, la tendresse ne nous laissent jamais de regrets.
Happiness, happiness.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

Allez, j'en fais un rapide. Enfin, j'espère.



Oh dearest young man, teach me sweetheart
how to love you
I'm a clever girl


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, j'en fais un rapide. Enfin, j'espère.
> Oh dearest young man, teach me sweetheart
> how to love you
> I'm a clever girl


Ah... PJ Harvey... It's You.

She's my favorite 

Bien, toujours plus dur :


> T'en fais pas mon p'tit gars
> Tu peux créer l'emploi
> T'en fais pas mon p'tit Jean
> Tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Ah... PJ Harvey...



Un titre ?


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Un titre ?


Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'éditer...

It's you 

Plus dur :

T'en fais pas mon p'tit gars
Tu peux créer l'emploi
T'en fais pas mon p'tit Jean
Tout n'est pas perdu


----------



## da capo (6 Juillet 2005)

Ce sera moins dur pour ceux qui suivent ma signature...

Hum... ? Rien... Attention, il y a deux liens


----------



## mado (8 Juillet 2005)

J'avoue j'ai un peu triché 

Marcel Lehon donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue j'ai un peu triché
> 
> Marcel Lehon donc ?




on peut dire que il est pret pour la star 'ac celui là !!!       

et on comprends aussi pourquoi il pleut tellement en ce jours ci


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

je vous en propose une petite :

It's a violent pornography
Choking chicks and sodomy
The kinda shit you get on your TV


Ca resume très bien le contenu de notre télé


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2005)

oui s'en est 

Et encore on pourrait nuancer dans la mesure ou c'est très éclectique comme musique


----------



## FANREM (13 Août 2005)

Dernier SOAD ?


----------



## FANREM (13 Août 2005)

Apres verif

Violent pornography


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Apres verif
> 
> Violent pornography



Je l'écoute en ce moment celle-là !


----------

